# Comp 918 beehive valvesprings



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Anyone notice these springs make your motor sound like a pack of Singer sewing machines?:cool


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Have they found all of the bad units that were sold? Sorry to hijack but they scare the crap out of me and I really wanted to get them since I went FI.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

From what i've heard the problem ones were durring early production a few years ago. I talked to a few knowledgable people that have ran them and they gave nothing but good reviews.


----------



## rednari (Dec 16, 2006)

Stay away from the 918s. They are having big problems again. Check out the LS1GTO forum for a complete dicussion. Currently, certain batches of the springs are being recalled. Also, keep in mind that while the 918 is rated as a 600 lift spring, it should be operated at no more than 580 lift max.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Does anyone know where to find a list of suspected spring's production numbers? I have searched forums and the web; have found nothing.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Just got off the phone with Chris Mays @ Comp customer assistance. He checked the batch number for my springs and said they were produced in Feb. of 2007. Said they were fine. He went on to tell me the "suspect" problem ones were produced between Jan06-Aug06.:cool


----------



## talspa (Aug 2, 2007)

Great I may go on and make a purchase soon!!


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Just got off the phone with Chris Mays @ Comp customer assistance. He checked the batch number for my springs and said they were produced in Feb. of 2007. Said they were fine. He went on to tell me the "suspect" problem ones were produced between Jan06-Aug06.:cool


How do you determine when the springs were produced?


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> How do you determine when the springs were produced?


Called Comp and gave them the batch number located on the box the springs came in. They can tell the exact production month from that number.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

Hogwash! I've noticed there was about 2 weeks of "OMG, I broke a spring!" Then, of course, the choir and the congregation joined the revelation. Then, as suddenly as it began, its over. Nary a peep in weeks. I have yet to see a recall. I have yet to see Comp post any bad batches. And all the big talkers have yet to offer any legit info. All the talking "at length" to Comp rep's has yet to produce one bad batch #. C'mon guys! Give us some hard facts! Otherwise, this whole "bad spring" thing is crap! 
So, how was your day?  :lol: :rofl: :willy:


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> He went on to tell me the "suspect" problem ones were produced between Jan06-Aug06.:cool


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

Route 66 said:


> Hogwash! I've noticed there was about 2 weeks of "OMG, I broke a spring!" Then, of course, the choir and the congregation joined the revelation. Then, as suddenly as it began, its over. Nary a peep in weeks. I have yet to see a recall. I have yet to see Comp post any bad batches. And all the big talkers have yet to offer any legit info. All the talking "at length" to Comp rep's has yet to produce one bad batch #. C'mon guys! Give us some hard facts! Otherwise, this whole "bad spring" thing is crap!
> So, how was your day?  :lol: :rofl: :willy:


Comp overnight shipped me a set of 26928 springs to replace the 26918 springs to avoid potential spring failure and resulting major engine damage if a valve is dropped. The 26928 comes from a different supplier and has .650" lift vs. the 26918 .600" lift capability, slightly higher spring rate and comes from USA supplier vs. Brazil supplier. Comp. told me they were uncertain about the 26918 batch #s that are good and bad. I prefer to not take any chances with valve spring quality @ 6700 rpm. The 26928 spring has a visable smoother transition from the machined flat into the first coil when compared side by side. Comp. said they have had a very low failure rate of the 918s and failures have occured @ random mileage. I don't mind spending a few hours swaping springs to avoid destroying my LS2:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

cat1055man said:


> Comp overnight shipped me a set of 26928 springs to replace the 26918 springs to avoid potential spring failure and resulting major engine damage if a valve is dropped. The 26928 comes from a different supplier and has .650" lift vs. the 26918 .600" lift capability, slightly higher spring rate and comes from USA supplier vs. Brazil supplier. Comp. told me they were uncertain about the 26918 batch #s that are good and bad. I prefer to not take any chances with valve spring quality @ 6700 rpm. The 26928 spring has a visable smoother transition from the machined flat into the first coil when compared side by side. Comp. said they have had a very low failure rate of the 918s and failures have occured @ random mileage. I don't mind spending a few hours swaping springs to avoid destroying my LS2:cheers


New news to me. Are they (Comp) going to stop selling the 918's alltogether and just market the 928's?


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> New news to me. Are they (Comp) going to stop selling the 918's alltogether and just market the 928's?


Check in with Chris Mays @ Comp to get the latest. Sounded like they were in process of deciding on their next steps to address this. My friend had a bad batch # 918s, Comp. sent 918 replacements, then called him to recall the replacements. This call came this week. He and I have been provided 928s. I am installing mine today...they do apear to be better quality but I am not a spring expert.:cheers


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Interesting. Chris Mays is the dude I talked to, also. Were the 928's a free exchange? And if so, when did you have to send your used 918's back? 

Thanks for the info.:cool


----------



## cat1055man (Nov 6, 2005)

PEARL JAM said:


> Interesting. Chris Mays is the dude I talked to, also. Were the 928's a free exchange? And if so, when did you have to send your used 918's back?
> 
> Thanks for the info.:cool


It was a free exchange, Comp shipped the 928 springs via Fedex with a fedex pre-paid return label so I can return the 918s. I installed the 928 springs today and all went well and direct relacement. I am very impressed with Comp Cams treatment regarding this spring issue, way better than treatment I have experianced with another aftermarket performance parts company.


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

They want the springs back so they can do some testing to find out what went wrong. Im still not convinced this is a major issue. From what I was told by Comp was there have been roughly 30 "legit" failures out of aprox. 450,000 sets sold in '06. Last I heard was batch #'s less than 054168 had the potential of being a possible bad set.
Once again, guys n gals, remember this is the internet.....and very little you read is true and factual in chat rooms, forums, etc.


----------



## 6QTS11OZ (Mar 27, 2005)

Last week I was going to order a set of 918s from Lingenfelter to install with the LPE GT2-3 cam but I was told that they had recently pulled the 918s and sent them back to Comp. Like stated above, they're being replaced with the 928s.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Greeeeeaaaaat. Another thing to worry about. Mine have been in for roughly 5,000 miles. I think I'm gonna leave 'em in and put it in the back of my mind. Chris (I keep thinking of calling him Billy Mays!) Mays said my production #s were good. I planned from the get go to replace them every 20,000 miles, anyway. So hopefully I'm in the clear.:cool


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*springs*

They are still having problems with the 918 springs, I had them in mine and switch them for 928's , Comp Cam gave me the new springs for free and 200.00 towards the labor.. if you have the 918 and want them out, contact Comp Cams at [email protected]


----------

